# What's the point of mentioning "DO NOT STEAL"



## SiLJinned (Mar 4, 2012)

I've noticed this popping up in some descriptions of peoples art. Quite frankly, I find it unecessary, and chances are you may attract trolls stealing your art just to piss you off, or the lame wannabe artist doesn't care what you have to say. Also, most artists in general don't like getting their work stolen, neither do they like being plagiarised, so why do people feel the need to put it there so much? It's like someone sticking a note for everyone to read on their house wall saying "DON'T COPY MY PHOTOS OR CLAIM AS YOUR OWN". You don't think? 

Also, if you don't want people reposting your work without your permission, be more specific, don't say "Do not steal". What stealing someones work may mean something else to an other person, I do not belive posting someone elses work without permission is stealing (considering if they give credit, it's pretty much free advertisting), unless it's plagiarism, or a physical art piece being taken away without notice.

I've been wanting to get this off my mind for a long time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 4, 2012)

I always find it ironic, "do not steal" but then probably use pirated versions of digital software and stole other things to make or enjoy art. They just simply need to put an image copyright Â©  (and a C in parenthesis does not count as "copyright" write it or use the right symbol) even though technically it's already copyright at the moment of its creation. 

But yeah, the "do not steal" is overprotective and there are better and less obnoxious ways of asking people to respect the work you post.


----------



## Teal (Mar 4, 2012)

When people put "DO NOT STEAL" it almost makes you want to. Not to mention I find it funny when people put that for things like... a Lion King OC.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 4, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> When people put "DO NOT STEAL" it almost makes you want to. Not to mention I find it funny when people put that for things like... a Lion King OC.



Heh, I've seen generic gray wolves / foxes with "Do not steal this character" stuff in the description.
Kinda lost interest in facepalming at that, though.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 10, 2012)

They put that because they're  ignorant or blind to how people work. If they want to steal your shit, they're gonna steal your shit. And a tiny message bitching about the supposed stealing that's happening has as much fight behind it as a piece of tissue paper.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 10, 2012)

All it does for me, is make me think that the artist is immature and and thinks their art is much better than it may be that they think that everyone is going to be overcome with an urge to steal it. XD Lots of the time (most really) it isn't even steal-worthy. ... I mean, if one was into stealing art that is.


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2012)

Putting warnings like that on a picture description is as effective as setting your account password as your username.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 16, 2012)

I see it that way :

Imagine if stores all over the world starting attaching HUGE signs on their merchandise saying DO NOT STEAL ,
do you really think it would lower the number of thefts in stores? 

So why would such a silly strategy work on highly accessible downloadable artwork?

Not only is a big ass watermark on a drawing annoying because it prevents you from really seeing the artwork , 
it often completely destroys the underlying artwork by very often highly contrasting with it.


----------



## Frroat (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it's good for artists to sign their work, but it's a bit overwhelming when someone stamps a huge watermark over it.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 19, 2012)

I do tend to put a "Do not use this avatar" on commissioned pieces, so people know it's not a free-to-use one.
Then again, it's also in the title and everything so it's more of an added measure more than anything. Because seriously, a lot of the avatars I've been commissioned for have been used by a lot of people who had no right to. :U


----------



## drpickelle (Mar 20, 2012)

People add 'DO NOT STEAL' to make themselves feel safer. 

It doesn't work. It someone wants to enough, they can crop your picture-- paint over your signature-- if they really have the desire to, they can paint over a water mark.

A lot of those things are redundant. If you're worried about someone stealing your one, super cool idea-- then you must not have a lot else going for you. :V


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 12, 2012)

The only thing I do with my artwork is add the copyright (for when I do fanart linking it to the original artist of the character I'm drawing). I don't really post "Do not steal" on my work but I do add my signature on my pictures. I really need to come up with my own little symbol lol.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 13, 2012)

I honestly don't care. In fact, as the old saying goes: 'Imitation is the sincerest form of Flattering.' When somebody uses one of my art pieces, it means they really like it and want to use it. I allow them to use it, so that way when people ask about where they got it, I can take solace in the fact that I made it and he didn't.

And this 'Do Not Steal!' is so laughably pointless. It's like saying to a drug addict "Don't do drugs anymore." As soon as you turn your back on them, what are they doing? They're shooting up and getting high. They're gonna do it anyway, regardless whether you tell them or not.

But that's just me.


----------

